# Converting upright piano to output MIDI?



## Celestial Aeon (Apr 26, 2021)

Is there some relatively easy / doable way to convert any upright piano to output MIDI at least somewhat accurately without having to replace parts? I'm planning on setting up a proper piano recording setup and it would be wonderful if one could also get the midi output in addition to the mic recordings without too much of a hassle. Of course it is possible to get an out of the box digital / silent piano but if one happens to have an old proper upright with good sound and action, is there any way to make it work with such one?


----------



## nolotrippen (Apr 26, 2021)

In the early MIDI days there were a couple of companies that could convert a real piano into a MIDI controller for you. It wasn't cheap and it wasn't ideal. Does any company still do this?


----------



## JamieLang (Apr 28, 2021)

I feel like I looked it up once...and yes--someoen does it...and it's like the price of the GD piano...and my U3 wasn't cheap. I think I looked it up because the NEW U3s have MIDI out standard...and it occurred to me that they might offer a retrofit--mine's only like a decade old...and has the silent pedal...

MAN I would love that.


----------



## eakwarren (Apr 28, 2021)

Not sure something like this is for sale, but I remember @christianhenson showcasing one.


----------



## CeDur (Apr 30, 2021)

I don't think there is an easy and cheap way. One of the Pianoworld members done some serious DIY and converted an old grand action to MIDI controller. He shares the knowldege on GitHub.


----------



## SupremeFist (Apr 30, 2021)

Bechstein has a system for this but it's probably eye-wateringly expensive: https://www.bechstein.com/en/upright-grand-pianos/c-bechstein-vario-digitalsystem/


----------



## nolotrippen (Apr 30, 2021)

I think J L Cooper made a kit back in the day.


----------

